# Algae help please



## Amiga276 (Sep 18, 2005)

I have had this tank setup for about a month and a half and for the last 3 weeks I have algae that I believe are Diatoms. It looks like brown slime and grows really fast, covering the threads of my DHG. It vacums off fairly eaisaly but I have to do this every other day. Here are my tank specs any advice would be great. I have also tried dosing excel to get rid of the algae but it has been persistent. 

10 Gal
36W PC 10 hours a day
Power CO2 aprox. 30ppm
Dosing IE KNO3, K2HPO4, CSM+b
Eheim Ecco 2231
50% water 1 a week( lately 30& 2x weeks to clean algae)

Nitrates are at 5 ppm( I think this is my problem, but the Algae seems to grow faster when i dose at higher lvl KNO3)

Phosphates are at 2 ppm

Dwarf Hair Grass in my only plant and covers the enitre tank

4 ottos, who seem not to be touching the algae
1 nerite snail

Thanks!


----------



## Glaucus (Oct 11, 2009)

It fits the description of brown algae well. An outbreak could be the result of high amounts of silica in your water, either introduced by substrate or tap water. Check your local tap water parameters. If silica levels are well below 100 µg/l you should be fine. The algae should dissapear in a matter of weeks. Otherwise consider filtering with silicarbon or r.o.

Another short term solution is the use of 15 g of salt per 100 liters water followed by a waterchange after two days. This could however harm your flora and fauna.

The nitrate levels in your tank are fine.


----------



## Amiga276 (Sep 18, 2005)

Thanks, I will try waiting it out. Appreciate the reply


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

Brown film like + they grow fast like every other day cleaning? it could be the "blue-green" algae sometime they are brown and slimy. Do you have a pic? If you pik it up with your hand do they smell funny?


----------



## Amiga276 (Sep 18, 2005)

Heres a pic of the algae, this 2 days of growth since I cleaned it last.


----------

